# single or twin turbo?



## hybred (Jun 27, 2004)

i found an mid 80's 300z in a junk yard today. (actually 3 of them!) one was a turbo. i didn't have time to look at it very well. are these all twin turbo's or do they come stock with single? thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they are single turbos, usually a t3


----------



## hybred (Jun 27, 2004)

chimmike said:


> they are single turbos, usually a t3


thanks..


----------

